# Radiator Montage, Kühlleistung und erfahrung. Hilfe :S



## KGJ-Chevy (23. Mai 2016)

*Radiator Montage, Kühlleistung und erfahrung. Hilfe *

*Hallo Freunde und danke fürs reinschauen !

*​*Ich habe momentan folgendes Problem, ich bin kein wirkliche sehr erfahrener PC kenner, ich habe Grundwissen, aber das nötige Know - How fehlt mir, 
deswegen suche ich Rat bei euch.


Der Sommer kommt näher, mein Haus ist zwar mit einer Klima anlage bestückt, daher ist die Temp in meinem Gaming zimmer bei ca 17-19 grad.

Dennoch frage ich mich Folgendes. Vorab die Lautstärke stört mich persönlich nicht so sehr, ich habe Noctua PWM 3000 Industrials bestellt zum Kühlen als Push-Pull also 4x 140mm für die Cosair h115i oder GTX wie sie auch immer jetzt heisst.
*

_*An der Oberseite sind 3x 120mm Silentwings montiert die auf 1500rpm drehen und die Luft rausziehen.
Weitere 2x 120mm Silentwings sind bestellt für den Boden neben dem Netzteil*_

*Meine Frage (Gehäuse Cosair 780t Graphite)




Wie erziele ich die beste Kühlleistung ? 
Radiator oben am Gehäuse montieren die Luft nach außen ? 
Radiator oben am Gehäuse montieren die Luft nach innen ? 
Radiator an die Front mit Luft nach innen ? 

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, was das beste ist, die maximale Temp, bei 25grad im Zimmerwurde das Wasser 34 Grad heiss und der cpu max 49grad bei last.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ich werde auch ein Paar bilder da lassen damit man es besser nachvollziehen kann.




Vielen dank im Vorraus ! Gruß Chevy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hab nicht ganz verstanden, wo du nun Lüfter hast und wo welche hinkönnen. ^^   und HAST du den Radiator schon? Wird damit nur die CPU gekühlt, oder auch Graka? wo ist der montiert bzw wo soll der gin? Die 3x 120mm Silentwings: sollen die ersetzt werden oder bleiben die da bzw. kommen woanders hin?

Grundsätzlich ist es an sich besser, wenn du den Radi einbaust und die Lüfter dann DAVOR, also dass die Lüfter weiter innen im Gehäuse sind. Die blasen dann durch den Radi hindurch die Luft nach außen. Bei Deinem Radi willst du offenbar vor UND hinter den Radi je 2 Lüfter machen, korrekt? Wenn ja, dann mach die alle halt so dran, dass die die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Und wenn der Radi zb oben im Gehäuse sitzt, dann machst du vorne ins Gehäuse 2 langsam drehende 140mm-Lüfter "Luft rein", hinten noch einen "Luft raus" und wenn noch Platz über ist, dann unten noch 1-2 120er "Luft rein". Das ist MEHR als genug, an sich sollte es schon locker reichen, wenn du vorne 2x 140mm "Luft rein", hinten 120mm "Luft raus" und beim Radi ZWEI "Luft raus" nutzt. Denn vorne 2x rein, hinten 1x raus würde ja auch mit einem Luftkühler dicke reichen. 

Was hast du denn für ne CPU? Übertaktet? Was für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (23. Mai 2016)

Hi und danke für die schnell Antwort.

Bild 1 zeigt 3x Silentwings 120mm auf 1500 RPM die von oben luft rausziehen.

Bild 2 zeigt 2x 140mm Cosair AF140 luft nach innen.

Bild 3. zeigt den Cosair h115i Radiator mit den Standard lüftern die Luft nach AUßEN durch den Radi pusten - die 3x Silentwings unterstützen das ganze an der oberseite SIehe bild 1

Bild 4 zeigt 140mm lüfter Zieht luft aus dem gehäuse.


Meine Frage war es ob es sinnvoller ist den Radiator an der Front zu montieren und Luft IN DAS GEHÄUSE zu ziehen.


Grafikkarte MSI GTX 6g 980TI

Intel 4790K nicht übertaktet


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (23. Mai 2016)

Genau so wie du beschrieben hast, ist es momentan verbaut


Vorne 2mal 140mm Rein

Boden 2x 120mm Rein

Radiatio 2x oben 140mm Raus 

Oben Gehäuse 3x 120mm raus

und hinten 1x 140mm raus


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Also, den Radiator vorne und "Luft Rein" macht nur dann Sinn, wenn du dann quasi mit allen anderen Lüftern die Luft rausbeförderst  und dann müsste man es erst genau testen, ob es bei den Temps einen Unterschied mancht. Aber ansonszen würde ich es einfach so lassen, wie es bei Dir grad ist, an sich brauchst du die 3x 120mm raus GAR nicht. Teste das doch mal, ob das überhaupt nen Unterschied macht, wenn du die 3x 120mm oben einfach nicht anschließt. Und falls einen macht: ob der relevant ist. Es bringt ja rein gar nix, wenn die CPU zB 50 statt 55 Grad hat.


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (23. Mai 2016)

Du hast recht ich Lasse es einfach so, die an der Oberseite 3x 120mm haben einen guten effekt weil sonst die luft zwischen gehäuse und lüftergitter sich staut und um 5-10 grad steigt

Danke fü+r deine Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

KGJ-Chevy schrieb:


> Du hast recht ich Lasse es einfach so, die an der Oberseite 3x 120mm haben einen guten effekt weil sonst die luft zwischen gehäuse und lüftergitter sich staut und um 5-10 grad steigt
> 
> Danke fü+r deine Hilfe!


 ok, wenn du das schon mal getestet hast, dann lass es so. Ich würde mir nur dann "Sorgen" machen, wenn es später im Sommer wirklich ZU heiss wird oder es nur mit allen Lüfter auf voller Power grad noch so reicht


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (23. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sind meine Jetzigen Temp´s wenn ich IDLE nichts mache außer Gamblen und YT surfen für 6 std - bei raum temp von 21 Grad


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Die Temps sind ja fast schon so niedrig, dass man an einen Fehler glauben könnte


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (24. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Temps sind ja fast schon so niedrig, dass man an einen Fehler glauben könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich anfangs auch gedacht, dann haben wir mit einer Wärme Bild Kamera geschaut und Thermometer geschaut die dafür ausgelegt sind, aber die Temps waren immer gleich.


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (24. Mai 2016)

Das sind die temps nach 6 Stunden Witcher 3


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf deinen tipp Herbboy lasse ich alles so wie es ist


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2016)

Jo, das wäre selbst dann kein Problem, wenn bei der Graka +20 und bei der CPU +30 Grad dazukommen


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (24. Mai 2016)

Super vielen dank für deine Hilfe !


Ich überlege mir eine Zweite gtx 980ti zu holen, reicht ein 750watt Gold RMX Cosair dafür ? kann man da so Pauschal sagen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2016)

Das sollte reichen, so ein PC wie Deiner braucht bei absoluter Volllast ca 350-450W, für eine zweite 980 Ti kommen maximal 300W dazu, und die 750W Herstellerangabe sind bei DEM Modell eh ein wenig "untertrieben", das kann kurz auch mal mehr leisten. Es hat auch 4x PCIe-8Pin Stecker, das zeigt, dass es reichen sollte.

Die Frage ist aber, ob nicht EINE GTX 1080 die bessere Wahl wäre, falls dir eine 980 Ti nicht reicht. Die ist ca 25-30% schneller als EINE 980 Ti, eine 980 Ti im SLI wäre 60% schneller, aber du hast viel mehr Strombedarf, das RAM addiert sich NICHT, es gibt immer mal Probleme mit SLI bis hin dazu, dass es in einem Spiel GAR nicht geht...


----------



## KGJ-Chevy (26. Mai 2016)

Da hast du auch recht, kann man eine 1080 auch im sli betriebn ? 


Meinst du die Custom kühler kommen bald raus ? dann würde ich tatsächlich die gtx 980ti gegen 2 1080er tauschen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

Ich wüsste nicht, warum man NICHT zwei 1080er im SLI betreiben können sollte. Beim Strombedarf hat Nvidia glaub ich sogar eh ein Limit auf 220W oder so eingebaut, d.h. 440W für zwei Karten maximal, und ne moderne Intel-CPU mit Board&co braucht bei voller Last maximal 120-140W. 

Die Custom-Karten sollen 3-4 Wochen nach den Founders-Editionen kommen und sogar günstiger sein, um die 100€ weniger.


----------

